# What is a good classical-focused VST for a hobbyist?



## Coriolis (Apr 18, 2019)

I want something primarily for classical and chamber, preferably a complete package (or packages of brass/strings/percussion). I don't want to buy dozens of VSTs, just because the demos sound pretty.
Recorded dry, so I can mix in VSTs from other companies, or add it to different genres.
Gives me control over instrument placement.
Something with keyswitches would be nice, instead of seperate patches for every articulation (so I could play it organically, and maybe use it for live performance).
Vienna Symphonic Library checks all the boxes, and I tried the VSL-Audition, and it was easy to play live (aside from the awful lag of having samples stored on a VSL server), but since I'm just a hobbyist and not making money as a composer, I can't justify the pricetag. I'm comfortable spending hundreds of dollars, but I don't want to spend thousands, since I'm not making money as a composer/arranger. I've been studying composition/theory/arranging, but it's more for pleasure than as a source of income. What is a good full orchestral VST that sounds good and checks all the boxes, that won't set me back thousands of $$?

I'm using a high-end homebuilt gaming PC with lots of storage and RAM, so system requirements aren't an issue.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 18, 2019)

I would recommend getting the VSL Special Edition products. They go on sale periodically, if you don't mind waiting. I've had good luck with them as a beginner. And you can really just get the 1st bundle and be good until you feel the need for more. And? If you have Kontakt? The orchestral samples in the Factory Library are old VST samples. Not many round-robins, but actually not bad to start.


----------



## Coriolis (Apr 18, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I would recommend getting the VSL Special Edition products. They go on sale periodically, if you don't mind waiting. I've had good luck with them as a beginner. And you can really just get the 1st bundle and be good until you feel the need for more. And? If you have Kontakt? The orchestral samples in the Factory Library are old VST samples. Not many round-robins, but actually not bad to start.


I have Komplete, and most of the orchestral things I've added are just placeholder instruments, 'til I get something nicer. I have been eyeing the VSL Cube for years. With VSL, can one buy a Core Edition package, then make upgrades in the future (sorta like iTunes' "complete my album: feature)? I don't mind spending lots of money on music, but I don't want to throw thousands into VSTs at once.


----------



## muk (Apr 18, 2019)

There are upgrade paths with VSL, yes. @dzilizzis recommendation is a good one in my opinion. I would go with the VSL Special Edition Woodwind, Brass, and Percussion. If budget allows get the Special Edition+ expansions as well (more articulations). For strings, however, Light and Sound Chamber Strings are much better than VSL SE in my opinion, and at 149$ they are affordable. 
If you need a separate reverb to go with the VSL samples Valhalla Room would be a good lower cost option.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 18, 2019)

Join EW Composer Cloud.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 18, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Join EW Composer Cloud.


It might be worthwhile to pay for a month. Technically, they aren't dry, but you can get the orchestras on sale for about the same price as VSL SE Bundles. And they sound good, with a lot more articulations. The close mics are pretty dry as well.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 18, 2019)

All of the preceding suggestions are good ones, depending on your budget and circumstances. For an entree into classical/orchestral instruments on a very tight budget, consider Amadeus Symphony Orchestra for $149.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 18, 2019)

Coriolis said:


> I have Komplete, and most of the orchestral things I've added are just placeholder instruments, 'til I get something nicer. I have been eyeing the VSL Cube for years. With VSL, can one buy a Core Edition package, then make upgrades in the future (sorta like iTunes' "complete my album: feature)? I don't mind spending lots of money on music, but I don't want to throw thousands into VSTs at once.


One thing you should think about if you are looking at VSL for anything more than their SE libraries - you will want to pay the insurance on the license because they charge 50% of the cost if you lose your license and need to replace it. There are some exceptions. I admit, I pay for the insurance on my iLok just because not all companies will give you a new license if your dongle or computer gets stolen. The VSL fee only covers VSL libraries. My iLok fee covers everything on my iLok, which is a lot of libraries and effects, including my EW libraries. 

Or you can do Kontakt libraries which are all covered as long as you don't lose your account. (keep your email up to date and you are good). As a hobbyist, it is something to keep in mind.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Apr 18, 2019)

Red Room Audio’s palette is also quite versatile. Cokes with a large collection of instruments, full and chamber size setups as well as internal FX


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 18, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> Red Room Audio’s palette is also quite versatile. Cokes with a large collection of instruments, full and chamber size setups as well as internal FX


I forget about this one. I wish it had been around when I was first buying orchestral instruments. There is a free version you can try out and see if you like it - https://redroomaudio.com/product/palette-primary-colors/


----------



## chocobitz825 (Apr 18, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I forget about this one. I wish it had been around when I was first buying orchestral instruments. There is a free version you can try out and see if you like it - https://redroomaudio.com/product/palette-primary-colors/



I had neglected it for a while until I realized it’s versatile and practical. Rerouting keyswitches in palette to match other libraries as well as things like control over vibrato and midi learn make it easy to smoothly layer other libraries or just swap out after getting ideas set in.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 20, 2019)

Project Sam is having an Easter sale. I think their Orchestral Essentials have been mentioned as good starter libraries. https://projectsam.com/libraries/

I picked up the 3 Symphobias during the big NI sale last year. So I haven't bought the Essentials


----------



## Coriolis (Apr 20, 2019)

What makes a good classical orchestral VST, compared to a cinematic VST? The majority of VSTs have awesome sounding epic, film-score-sounding demos, and few seem to be focused on classical.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 20, 2019)

Whilst no expert, I'd say because epic trailer type stuff sells more. Aiming a product at classical composers would probably put off many newcomers.
Articulations, the more the merrier. 
From what you've said I'd agree with earlier posts and say VSL Special Editions or VSL Chamber Strings (on sale this month).


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 20, 2019)

Coriolis said:


> What makes a good classical orchestral VST, compared to a cinematic VST? The majority of VSTs have awesome sounding epic, film-score-sounding demos, and few seem to be focused on classical.


Based on what I've seen, you can use an orchestra for either, just like a real orchestra should be able to play either. What I've found is that a lot of the cinematic instruments also come with synthy sounds like braams and instruments you might not find in a normal orchestra. Also, the cinematic tend to use more ensemble patches to make quick writing easier.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Apr 20, 2019)

ive always been trigger happy about vsl. its key lock requirement and price always turn me away. for the price you get way more from palette or amadeus symphonic orchestra. Palette favors ensembles, but you at least get full and chamber size. Amadeus seems to have individual sections but a bit less in the area of dynamic control. I would think either of these better favor beginners.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 20, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> ive always been trigger happy about vsl. its key lock requirement and price always turn me away. for the price you get way more from palette or amadeus symphonic orchestra. Palette favors ensembles, but you at least get full and chamber size. Amadeus seems to have individual sections but a bit less in the area of dynamic control. I would think either of these better favor beginners.


They are good, but if you think you might want to get in to classical composing, you will eventually want separate articulations. And you might find these frustrating. If you want to get into game or film scoring, both will be quite usable for a long time. VSL SE will be usable longer, even if only as a second instrument to beef up the sound. I bought Berlin WW and I still mix it with the VSL WW. 

And, I'm not sure I would recommend getting the full Cube version. For the price, you can get Spitfire, Berlin, and HWO, and still have money left over.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Apr 20, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> They are good, but if you think you might want to get in to classical composing, you will eventually want separate articulations. And you might find these frustrating. If you want to get into game or film scoring, both will be quite usable for a long time. VSL SE will be usable longer, even if only as a second instrument to beef up the sound. I bought Berlin WW and I still mix it with the VSL WW.
> 
> And, I'm not sure I would recommend getting the full Cube version. For the price, you can get Spitfire, Berlin, and HWO, and still have money left over.



Totally valid point


----------

